# Ranking MVP [Euroleague]



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Ranking MVP 

1 TURKCAN, MIRSAD - Montepaschi
2 VUJANIC, MILOS - Partizan 
3 BLAIR, JOSEPH - Ulker 
4 EDNEY, TYUS - Benetton 
5 DAVID, KORNEL - Zalgiris 
6 BROWN, MARCUS - Efes Pilsen
7 GARBAJOSA, JORGE - Benetton
8 KAKIOUZIS, MIKALIS - AEK 
9 LOLLIS, QUADRE - Orthez
11 JOHNSON, DEMARCO - Olympiacos 
12 VUJCIC, NIKOLA - Maccabi 
13 BOOKER, MELVIN - Ulker 
14 GIEDRAITIS, ANDRIUS - Idea Slask
15 BULLOCK, LOUIS - Unicaja

I found this list at the official site, and I really don't know how they rank the players. I'm wondering if anyone could tell me. There is an Average in the site but I don't know how it's calcullated.

Here is the link: http://www.euroleague.net/stats/standings.jsp#ranking


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

I know this is not an answer to your question, but I want to say it.  

I think this shows on which level the Euroleague is: Mirsad Turkcan wasn't good enough to play in the NBA, but is #1 candidate for the MVP title in the Euroleague. I regret to say that, but IMO the Euroleague is on same level with the NBDL.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

First: I think this ranking isn't very accurate.

About Euroleague being worse than the NBDL, I totally disagree. You said that *Mirsad Turkcan wasn't good enough to play in the NBA, but is #1 candidate for the MVP title in the Euroleague*, but all the players at NBDL wasn't good enough to play in NBA. That's not a point. Just look at the numbers, how many players of NBDL and how many players of the Euroleague teams actually play in NBA? 

The level in the Euroleague is much better than in the NBDL.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Mirsad Turkçan has the NBA level !!!!!!.
He is a monster in the paint, he will do everything for rebounds, mainly offensive rebounds. 

It's like Petro...he sohould have been given his chance to show his abilities. His mind is really strange for sure. But if he had a coach who would have explained him that he was a rookie and not a Euro-star coming with his ego, he would have performed very well.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is the updated version:

1 VUJANIC, MILOS - Partizan 
2 BLAIR, JOSEPH - Ulker 
3 DAVID, KORNEL - Zalgiris 
4 TURKCAN, MIRSAD - Montepaschi 
5 GARBAJOSA, JORGE - Benetton 
6 DIAL, DERRICK - Virtus 
7 BROWN, MARCUS - Efes Pilsen 
8 KAMBALA, KASPARS - Efes Pilsen 
9 LOLLIS, QUADRE - Alba 
10 KAKIOUZIS, MIKALIS - AEK 
11 VUJCIC, NIKOLA - Maccabi 
12 NOCIONI, ANDRES - TAU
13 SELLERS, ROD - Pau-Orthez 
14 BOOKER, MELVIN - Ulker 
15 JOHNSON, DEMARCO - Olympiacos

Maybe some of the new members have the answer for my question. Feel free to talk about the players too.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Glad to see Tyus on there. But I am dissapointed at no Charlie Bell.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Glad to see Tyus on there. But I am dissapointed at no Charlie Bell.


If you want to check Charlie Bell stats follow the link:

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=BCK


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

The ranking is based on an efficiency formula, similar to the NBA one, but including also fouls made and recieved.

About the NBDL being on the same level with Euroleague, I think it is a bad joke. Do I have to remember the US Team losses against National Teams crowded of players playing in Europe?.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> The ranking is based on an efficiency formula, similar to the NBA one, but including also fouls made and recieved.


Thanks Genjuro.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Derrick Dial (eastern michigan) and Marcus Brown (murray state) are really good players, who were never given a chance to do some work in the league. But have great scoring ability and would be great combo guards of the bench. The Lakers could use either one honestly.


----------

